# Child developement...



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

For anyone who is curious about it... or anyone who has any articles, sites, ect about it.. feel free to post here!! Or post if you have concerns or just simply want to discuss it


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is a link I want to share... been looking over it quite a bit lately and it has alot of interesting and helpful information imo... 

BabyCenter | Homepage - Pregnancy, Baby, Toddler, Kids



Now with the case of my kids... my son... being two... talks a bit more... and more clearly then my daughter.. who is almost four. Of course my daughter understands alot more then my son and when asked to do something she does it right away... such as... putting away groceries, getting herself a drink from the fridge, finding something such as her blanket, a toy, the remote, batteries, screwdriver, ect... whereas my son understands a bit but he mainly runs in a circle nods his head and says.. I don't know!!!! lol My daughter also knows how to operate the computer and phone VERY well. She knows where her games are, where the movies are, and she knows where the youtube button on the phone is.. and she knows how to get to the my little pony episodes all on her own. My sons still learning that lol. What irks me however is that for some reason my husbands grandmother seems to think my daughter is a special needs child because she doesn't say much verbally.. and when she does it's high pitched(thats just her voice) and apparently hard for her to understand so she basically thinks my daughters retarded. This thinking was spread to my hubbys cousins and uncle so they seem to have it in their mind that my daughter isn't too bright.. even though they met her only ONCE. Heck she even knows a bit of sign language and they can't say the same for their kids.. but no.. apparently mine is mentally handicapped. Sorry I know thats a bit of a rant there but ugh just had to get it out somewhere...


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

That would annoy me like crazy!! My son who is 4 has a little bit of a speech problem but otherwise he is brilliant (lol says his mom) He has a consult for ST coming up soon but I am so sick of family making comments about how the can not understand what he is saying. If they would take the TIME to listen they would hear him. A lot of complete strangers have no problem talking with him.


----------

